# Help, Steep methods



## Mahir (8/2/17)

Hi. With regards to the traditional steeping method of just storing juice in a dark place. What's your opinions on steeping juice in plastic bottles v glass bottles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/2/17)

I've used both Mahir and no real issues with plastic except if u using stuff like spearmint etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (8/2/17)

Glass all the way for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (9/2/17)

I use both glass and plastic bottles. Just for a side note on plastic bottles, if you store juice in them for a while they have this nasty tendency to retain the smell of that juice even if you clean them properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Hi. With regards to the traditional steeping method of just storing juice in a dark place. What's your opinions on steeping juice in plastic bottles v glass bottles


I use both, actually more plastic HDPE bottles now, and I haven't noticed any difference. 

I find the HDPE bottles more convenient to use - easy to drip with or to fill a tank because of their soft squeeze, and no issues chucking them in my bag when I move around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (9/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> I've used both Mahir and no real issues with plastic except if u using stuff like spearmint etc


Though I agree with Hulk I'd choose glass if given the choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/2/17)

I also use both and must honestly say I have not noticed any difference. Glass is better from a re-use perspective but otherwise it makes no different to me personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/2/19)

For the first time, a "*very*" noticeable difference in flavor by steeping. It is Chewy by Teleos, Primary Flavors: Strawberry, Yogurt, Granola.

Before steeping - I got something that is reminiscent to Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk. Inhale I got strawberry and on the back end Strawberry and cream(Slight yogurt).

After steeping - Inhale Strawberry and yogurt and on the back end Granola. I am very happy me! 

My method, Places ejuice in a wooden box and put the wooden box in a cupboard, take ejuices out of the wooden box and shake each bottle for around a minute once a day. Repeat for 2-3 weeks depending on ejuice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> For the first time, a "*very*" noticeable difference in flavor by steeping. It is Chewy by Teleos, Primary Flavors: Strawberry, Yogurt, Granola.
> 
> Before steeping - I got something that is reminiscent to Suicide Bunny Mothers Milk. Inhale I got strawberry and on the back end Strawberry and cream(Slight yogurt).
> 
> ...


Oak aged juice ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (7/2/19)

After mixing, put the bottles in hot water (Not boiling) leave them there for 15 to 20 minutes. After that, shake the hell out of them and then steap normally. Advice taken from DIY or Die and it works well for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (10/2/19)

zadiac said:


> Glass all the way for me.



This has changed for me now. I've become lazy. Mix in glass beaker, on stirrer for 2 days and then dump in plastic 120ml bottle for 2 weeks steep. Done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/19)

zadiac said:


> This has changed for me now. I've become lazy. Mix in glass beaker, on stirrer for 2 days and then dump in plastic 120ml bottle for 2 weeks steep. Done.


On the stirrer for 2 days?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (10/2/19)

zadiac said:


> This has changed for me now. I've become lazy. Mix in glass beaker, on stirrer for 2 days and then dump in plastic 120ml bottle for 2 weeks steep. Done.


Holy crap then I am a lazy mixer. I mix it up, shake it well and then do a hot water steep for 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (10/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Holy crap then I am a lazy mixer. I mix it up, shake it well and then do a hot water steep for 30 minutes.



Lol.......there's no steeping there. Steeping takes time, lots of time. 30 minutes is as good as shake and vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (10/2/19)

zadiac said:


> Lol.......there's no steeping there. Steeping takes time, lots of time. 30 minutes is as good as shake and vape.


So you are saying a 30 minute hot bath makes no difference?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (10/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> So you are saying a 30 minute hot bath makes no difference?



I wouldn't say NO difference, but it's hardly enough. It's almost as good as shake and vape. When you say hot bath, how hot?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/19)

Now I know I’m the laziest bugger, mix, shake for a minute, gooi in cupboard for 14 to 40 days. Vape

There ain’t no time like a long time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (10/2/19)

zadiac said:


> I wouldn't say NO difference, but it's hardly enough. It's almost as good as shake and vape. When you say hot bath, how hot?


Apologies if it came across that way but it wasn't meant to be real question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/2/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now I know I’m the laziest bugger, mix, shake for a minute, gooi in cupboard for 14 to 40 days. Vape
> 
> There ain’t no time like a long time!



I beat everybody then. I just give it 2 or 3 shakes, just so you can't see the line between the pg and vg anymore. Then in the cupboard or my new designated steepbox. 

I do shake it every now and then again when I do a finger test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/19)

Adephi said:


> I beat everybody then. I just give it 2 or 3 shakes, just so you can't see the line between the pg and vg anymore. Then in the cupboard or my new designated steepbox.
> 
> I do shake it every now and then again when I do a finger test.


I’ll bow the knee then, but I don’t taste in between


----------



## zadiac (11/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Apologies if it came across that way but it wasn't meant to be real question.



No need to apologize. Just remember, don't heat it up too much. Nicotine doesn't like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (11/2/19)

zadiac said:


> No need to apologize. Just remember, don't heat it up too much. Nicotine doesn't like that.


I use hot water from the tap. Works well for some of my juices. The menthol ones skip the hot bath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

